# Heater blowing Cold air



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

If the car was low on coolant, and the heater is blowing cold air, this sounds like a possible water pump failure. My fiancee's Impala exhibited the same symptoms and it turned out to be the water pump had blown a seal and was ejecting coolant. With your car only having 20k on it, I don't really think this is the case but from what you described, it sounds like a water pump leak/failure.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Does this ever happen at night? Or is it only during the day when the sun is shining on the dash?

There is a issue with some Cruze cars out there, where the sensor on the dash, that's supposed to measure things such as how much radiant heat might be coming in the car, is not working correctly. There is a tech service bulletin issued on the matter, and reprogramming or recalibration of the climate control is the fix. 

My car had this issue, and while I'm not absolutely 100% sure it is fixed now, I'm about 99.99% sure it is. One day, I was driving south into bright sunshine, mid February, 21F outside. If the heater control was set at anything less then HIGH, I got cold air coming out, if I turned it to HIGH, Immediately I got HOT, very HOT air coming out.

When I took mine in, I told the dealer there was a TSB about the issue and described it in great detail. They later came back and told me the return of the coolant was leaking and it was replaced, that the problem was due to low coolant. I told them , there was no way that that was the cause of the problem, that if it was a low coolant problem, I would not have gotten HOT air so reliably when on HIGH, but cool at at 86F, etc... Then I told them of the exact TSB number to check. The guy read it, he says... yeah, this is just like you described, and your car was built right in the middle of the affected cars... I think to myself Duh...

Long story short, if your heat works at night or on cloudy days, but not in bright sun, you almost certainly have the issue that TSB PI-0714 addresses....

In my car, the level of heat at any given temperature setting would very depending on the intensity of the sunlight. Now, the climate control system is designed to reduce the heat output when there is a lot of radiant heat from sunlight is shining in the car, however the sensor needs to be calibrated correctly for this to work well. If it's thinking the sun is producing more heat then it really is, then you will get cool air out the vents when you shouldn't be. SO, the calibration of this sensor is very important for the system to work correctly.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine did that one afternoon about two weeks ago, for the first time, and hasn't done it since. Coolant level is fine. Maybe I was just colder feeling than usual.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I know that GM likes to let cool air out of the vents. If you are in lower or defrost, a little bit of air can or will come out of the dash vents. Hot air blowing on you from the vents can make you sleepy, faster than on other settings. 
This may not be what you are describing, but wanted to let you know that that does happen.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree, and understand now that at times when the heat is blowing out near your feet, there can be cooler air blowing out the dash vents in a correctly working system. However, if you force the air out the vents only, using the 'mode' control, it will blow warm out those vents, if the system is working correctly. Aside from the vents blowing out the dash at the driver and passenger, on the cars with the faulty calibration of the radiant heat sensor, you will also get cold air out the defrost vents and the floor vents. 

Bottom line is, there are some Cruze cars out there with bad programing and/or calibration issues... These may only really be really noticeable on days when it's both quite cold out and bright and sunny. From what I can tell, this time of year is probably the time of year where this calibration issues is most likely to show up. Early winter/late fall, and Late winter/early spring sunny days are very likely the times when this will become apparent in my opinion. If you think this is a problem on your car, it would not hurt to take it to the dealer and describe the problem in detail and also tell them you suspect it could be the same issue that TSB PI-0714 is supposed to address.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trouble13 said:


> I have read several posts from owners who seem to be having the same issue, but I wanted to add one more thing happening with my car. I have a 2012 LTZ with the RS package. These issues do not happen everyday - When I turn the heater on high it will blow hot air, if I turn it down to somewhere between 80 to 83 it will blow cold air. If I turn the system off and hit the recirc air nothing should be coming through the vents Right? Well that's not the case with my car, it will hold for a while then all of a sudden air starts blowing and it seems to be cold or just outside air. I had the cold air problem and just happen to be running errands and was by a dealership. You know how it is, your car will do all kinds of things but as soon as you take it to dealership or tell somonone it just doesn't happen. So i grabbed the first person in the service dept that had time to so they could actually see and feel what was happening. He did. I made appointment took it in the next week. The coolant was low but they couldn't find a leak, even though my car only has about 20K miles on it. Said them filling up the coolant should fix the prob it did for about 4 days. Had to go back to dealership, again while out driving same issue, made another appointment they can't simmulate issue. Well, I say you were in it when it was happening you know it's happening. I have left my car with them again. This is not complaint about dealership. Does anyone have any ideas why the vent would just start blowing? Hoping maybe that's my problem.
> 
> Thanks




trouble13,
I am sorry to hear about the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you with your concerns. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## joliver (Jun 14, 2012)

I am having this same issue of blowing cold air on a sunny day. The car was at the dealer the other day and they had no knowledge of this fix and could not locate this service bulletin PI-0714. How can I help my dealer locate this bulletin?


----------



## DWSCruze2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

My 2012 with 19,250 miles on it (2 yrs old) lost the heat too. 
Symptoms: Only cold air even though AC switch is off and the temperature control is in red.
AC works. 
No overheating.
No other problems.


I will be taking it to "Classic Cheverolet" the dealer in Kannapolis NC tomorrow morning.
I am expecting my 3yr bumper to bumper warranty to fix it for free.
*Services:* 704-754-8398 
1520 S. Cannon Blvd. Kannapolis, NC 2808

So, customer rep, I am quite disappointed but if they fix it immediately and correctly then no-harm no foul.
However... this is what people warned me about when getting GM Vs. Honda.
PULEEESE make sure they know of all the service bullitens related to my problem and that they fix it correctly. 
Thank you.
Signed someone who WANTS every reason to buy another Chevy in about 13 months.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DWSCruze2012 said:


> My 2012 with 19,250 miles on it (2 yrs old) lost the heat too.
> Symptoms: Only cold air even though AC switch is off and the temperature control is in red.
> AC works.
> No overheating.
> ...


I would be happy to look into this the best way possible and get in touch with the dealership on your behalf. Please send me a private message along with your VIN, and contact information. I will not be in the office until tomorrow afternoon so please let me know how your appointment goes, and if further assistance is needed. I look forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DWSCruze2012 said:


> My 2012 with 19,250 miles on it (2 yrs old) lost the heat too.
> Symptoms: Only cold air even though AC switch is off and the temperature control is in red.
> AC works.
> No overheating.
> ...


19,K' on the ODO... What does your coolant level look like? Have you received anything in the mail for recalls or water pumps?


----------



## sgfackler (Dec 9, 2017)

*Problem with Cruze*

I am reading these posts because I am having the same issue with my 2014 Chevy Cruze. I am getting ready to purchase 2 new vehicles in the next couple of months. I would like to stick with GM as I have bought them my whole life. What should I do?


----------

